
Mr. Bad News (1966) - meanie
http://reprints.longform.org/mr-bad-news
======
romwell
This article goes well together with the Overlooked[1] series by New York
Times, which prints obituaries for the people _overlooked_ by NYT at the time
of their passing.

The one that appeared on HN a while ago was for Alan Turing.

This profile of the obituary writer gives a better impression of how and why
some of those people could have been overlooked.

[1][https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2018/obituaries/overlook...](https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2018/obituaries/overlooked.html)

------
cbsks
That was a good read!

It is much more interesting than the obituary the nytimes ran for him:
[https://www.nytimes.com/1990/09/05/nyregion/obituary-
alden-w...](https://www.nytimes.com/1990/09/05/nyregion/obituary-alden-
whitman-is-dead-at-76-made-an-art-of-times-obituaries.html)

------
coldtea
Gay Talese, the writer, is a famous for bringing a new style of journalism (as
were a few years later people like Tom Wolfe, H.S Thomspon and so on). His
most famous piece is called "Frank Sinatra has a cold".

------
Mageek
This was amazing. I’ve never been so captured by an obituary.

